# Gescheite MTB Short



## Mr.Fluffy (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Ersatz meiner Bike-Hose:
2008 hatte ich mir eine Platzangst Cargo Short geholt, das Ganze sieht ziemlich genau so aus:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Cargo-Pant-Hose-2008/dp/B001A5ETS8"]Platzangst - Cargo Pant Hose 2008: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Nun durchkämme ich München und das Internet nach einem Ersatz, da sie nach harten Einsätzen verschieden ist.
Aber entweder sind die Sachen total bunt oder nicht lässig geschnitten oder haben andere Makel.
Das Tolle an der oben beschriebenen Hose:
- Eingebauter, verstellbarer Gürtel mit Clip
- Elastischer Bund
- Elastische Partie hinten
- Cargo-Taschen (toll für Karte etc.)
- Luftig
- Robust
- sieht dezent lässig aus (ok, Geschmackssache)

Kennt jemand von euch sowas auf dem Markt?
Entweder sind die Hosen so dünn dass ich Angst habe dass sie keinen Sturz je überstehen, schreien bunt, im Gegensatz mega-langweilig weil eng geschnitten, haben keinen elastischen Bund...

Please help 

Danke und viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## HerrRossi (14. Mai 2012)

Wie wärs mit dieser: http://alpinestarsinc.com/cycling/drop_shorts.html

Hat zwar keinen elastischen Bund, dafür aber an den Seiten jeweils einen Klettverschluss, um den Bund enger/weiter zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (14. Mai 2012)

Nimm Deine alte Hose, besorg Dir einen strapzierfähigen Stoff und gebe das alles zu einem Schneider und lasse Dir die Hose neu anfertigen. Kostet fast gleich viel wie ne neue Platzangst Hose und Du kannst die Materialien nach Deinem Geschmack auswählen. 

In Stoffgeschäften gibts eine gute Auswahl und falls Du nicht sowas im Ort hast - ab ins Web und dort suchen  
Schneider die lässige Sachen machen findest Du über DaWanda, Etsy und wie sie alle heissen die Portale für handgemachte Sachen. 

Hab ich schon mehrfach durchgezogen und habe daher Klamotten die sonst niemand hat und das dann auch noch ohne nervige Werbeaufdrucke oder lästige Farben....


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann dir die Oneal PinIt empfehlen
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/27402?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Hat einen eingebauten verstellbaren Gürtel und wie ich finde einen perfekten tragekomfort
sie ist nich auffällig und nicht zu  dick...was aber vlt dazu führend könnte das sie bei einem blöden sturz reist 
bei mir hat sie zwar schon einige stürze überlebt aber ein bisschen angst habe ich auch immer


----------



## OPM (15. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Nimm Deine alte Hose, besorg Dir einen strapzierfähigen Stoff und gebe das alles zu einem Schneider und lasse Dir die Hose neu anfertigen. Kostet fast gleich viel wie ne neue Platzangst Hose und Du kannst die Materialien nach Deinem Geschmack auswählen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hab ich schon mehrfach durchgezogen und habe daher Klamotten die sonst niemand hat und das dann auch noch ohne nervige Werbeaufdrucke oder lästige Farben....



Genau, einfach Schritt mit Cordura verstärken lassen, und fertig ist die unverwüstliche Bikehose. Als Grundlage bietet sich (wg. der Cargotaschen + Mobiltelefonfach) eine Handwerkershort ausm Baumarkt (15) an, die sind teilweise schon aus belastbarem Material.

Beim Schneider um die Ecke kostet Material & Einbau weitere 15.


----------



## SteffenZ (15. Mai 2012)

Guck dir mal die *MT500 Spray Baggy Shorts* von endura an.....

gruß Steffen


----------



## Havi (15. Mai 2012)

Endura wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen. Sehr gut von Chainreaction zu beziehen.


----------



## machero (15. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## Masberg (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Super.... http://www.bionicon-store.de/store/product_info.php?products_id=16


----------



## SteffenZ (15. Mai 2012)

Havi schrieb:


> Endura wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen. Sehr gut von Chainreaction zu beziehen.



Oder auch von Bike24.de (werbung aus)


----------



## Mr.Fluffy (16. Mai 2012)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps 
Machen lassen ist eine gute Idee, allerdings hätte ich bei einer Kombination der vielen funktionalen Eigenheiten Bedenken: 
Bund elastisch oder mit eingebautem Gürtel, Reissverschlüsse mit Mesh, flexibler Stoff unter dem Saum.. Kriegen die das hin?
Natürlich stellt die Frage, ob man das wirklich alles braucht, aber das wird philosophisch.
Mir wirken halt viele der Hosen ein wenig "lang und schmal". Vielleicht wirkt das auf den Fotos immer nur so, in den Läden in denen ich bisher war, aber auch.. Kennt ihr zufällig in München einen Laden mir wirklich guter Auswahl? ich glaube alles auf Verdacht zu bestellen wäre etwas anstrengend 
Auch wenn ich da etwas wie Oma mit dem "das war früher gut, das ist auch jetzt noch gut" wirke, denke ich echt drüber nach mir meine Hose beim Schneider wieder zurecht basteln zu lassen *G* Aber irgendwann ist auch das nicht mehr drin. 
Ich denke, anprobieren und wirken lassen ist irgendwie am besten, nur welcher Shop ist dafür gut? Die meisten haben halt das Standard-Sortiment und das wirkt noch recht öde...

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (17. Mai 2012)

Was soll man eigentlich unter all den bike shorts anziehen?, weil die ham ja keine pilster eingebaut oder?

wie wäre es mit den beiden, also ich find die supper: Ultimatum Short - Fox Racing , Demo Short - Fox Racing


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Mai 2012)

SteffenZ schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die *MT500 Spray Baggy Shorts* von endura an.....
> 
> gruß Steffen


 
Hast du die Hose? Oder sonst wer? Schwitzt man darin stärker als in einer nicht-wasserdichten Hose? Es ist ja nur die wichtige Hinterseite wasserdicht.Ich suche eigentlich eine "leichte" Hose für einen Alpen-X und die sollte nach Möglichkeit zumindest wasserabweisend sein.Die typischen Bikepark-Hosen sind zum vielen treten etwas unflexibel und starr,deswegen such ich was aus leichterem Material


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Oneal PinIt empfehlen
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/27402?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
> 
> Hat einen eingebauten verstellbaren Gürtel und wie ich finde einen perfekten tragekomfort
> ...


Das ist 'ne super Hose. Sehr bequem zu tragen und beim Biken.
Taschen mit Reißverschluss und ein integrierter Gürtel sind auch dabei.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## thomas051 (18. Mai 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Das ist 'ne super Hose. Sehr bequem zu tragen und beim Biken.
> Taschen mit Reißverschluss und ein integrierter Gürtel sind auch dabei.



Wie fällt die größenmäßig aus im Vergleich zu Jeans z.B. Wenn ich dort Bundweite 30 habe, passt die PinIt ebenfalls in Größe 30?
Und wie weit schneidet die Hose im Schritt - ich mag es nämlich nicht wenn sie weit durchhängt wegen hängen bleiben am Sattel.


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, ungefähr. Die Shorts sind ein bißchen weiter.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Mai 2012)

schau doch einfach mal beim sport conrad in penzberg vorbei, wenn du auf dem weg in die berge bist, von der autobahn sind das ja nur ca. 10 min! die haben eigentlich eine ganz gute auswahl an bikeklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (18. Mai 2012)

Ich werfe jetzt mal die Bikeshorts von Mainstream X ins Feld.
Leichte Ripstop-Shorts mit relativ kurzem Bein, variabler Belüftung und doppeltem Hintern.
Und -das ist mir besonders wichtig- fester Innenhose und Polster. Dadurch reibt und rutscht nichts an den Oberschenkeln/im Schritt. 

Ich fahre die Back Country jetzt seit 2001 und habe bisher noch keine so gut für mich passende Alternative gefunden.


----------



## Mr.Fluffy (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Zimtstern Trace zugelegt. Nicht ganz so perfekt wie meine alte, aber immerhin...
Bin gespannt wie robust die ist, so wahnsinnig robust schaut sie nämlich nicht aus. Beizeiten schaue ich nochmal bei Sport Conrad vorbei, guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## Micha382 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine IQ geholt und die ist ok, wobei ich sagen muss dass ich mir am Freitag noch eine Oakley Bark geholt habe und ich war am Wochenende dreimal mit der unterwegs und bin begeistert. Die Innenhose finde ich deutlich besser als die von IQ und die Hose an sich ist auch ein wenig weiter geschnitten und mit den Lüftungszippern bei warmen Wetter einfach ideal - Daumen hoch


----------



## dieGraefin (24. Mai 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> ... Ich fahre die Back Country jetzt seit 2001 und habe bisher noch keine so gut für mich passende Alternative gefunden.


 

ist zwar eine herrenhose trage die aber auch ... diese hose ist einfach super


----------



## chris4711 (25. Mai 2012)

Suche auch ne MTB Short. Alles, was ich bisher hatte war mir von der Qualität der Innenhose bislang zu schlecht.
Die Modelle, die ich bislang ausprobiert habe, kosten reduziert / im Angebot ab min. 80 Euro. Und da waren die Polster auch nur gerade so akzeptabel. Gilt nur für die Anprobe  Aber eigentlich nicht wirklich. Überzeugt hat mich bislang noch keine.
Im Moment denke ich über folgendes nach:
Lieber ne gescheite kurze Bux (ca. 50 Euro inkl. ein besseres Polster als bei den meisten Innenhosen) + ne günstige, sportliche 'atmungsaktive' kurze Hose drüber.
[Diese 'günstige' sollte natürlich auch einigermaßen sitzen, is klar. Man(n) will se ja nicht bis übern Bauchnabel ziehen. Das mach ich, wenn ich bisschen älter bin... vielleicht gewöhn ichs mir aber auch gar nicht erst an  ]
Kommt mich ingesamt günstiger und ist gleichzeitig besser...
Wie gesagt, die Innenhosen... finde ich - sind teilweise echt ein Witz
Seht ihr das ähnlich?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Mai 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es etwas längere Modelle im Cargostil gibt.
Da ich recht groß bin (1,87m) und lange Beine hab, mag ichs gern, wenn die Hose zumindest bis zum Knie oder ein kleines Stück drüber geht.
Meist sind die Hosen aber kürzer.
Bei Downhill Shorts ist es sogar so, dass man die XL -Sack Modelle kaufen muss, damit die Länge stimmt, aber die sind dann so breit, dass man gleich nen Rock tragen könnte.

Bisher habe ich nur eine Short, die diese Anforderungen erfüllt.
Langfristig überlege, ich mir, einfach irgendwelche 10-20 Euro Shorts zu kaufen, die schön lang sind (allerdings nicht 3/4!!!) aber qualitativ eben leider nicht so super sind.

Integrierte Gürtel oder Bünde zum festziehen wären auch Pflicht, da ich für oben genannte XL Modelle einfach zu schlank bin.


----------



## Maas89 (26. Mai 2012)

Hab mir letzte Woche diese hier bestellt  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31797_Ambush-Short-Hose-Regular-Fit-Modell-2012-.html

20 billiger als bei z.b. Amazon


----------



## v2Wy4 (26. Mai 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche diese hier bestellt  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31797_Ambush-Short-Hose-Regular-Fit-Modell-2012-.html
> 
> 20 billiger als bei z.b. Amazon





Jo, die ambush klimgt für mich auch am interessantesten. Wollte sie auch definitiv mal testen.
Kannst du denn schon was zur hose im bezug auf sitz (welche größe hast du), komfort, verarbeitung und belüftung sagen?
Danke


----------



## cytrax (26. Mai 2012)

Platzangst Trailslide


----------



## Maas89 (26. Mai 2012)

Leider kann ich zu der Hose noch nichts sagen da sie erst ab 29.5. lieferbar war bei Bike Components aber mittlerweile ist sie verfügbar und dürfte kommende Woche bei mir sein dann kann ich dir mehr darüber sagen  Ich habe sie in Grün bestellt, finde die Farbe einfach bombastisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v2Wy4 (26. Mai 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich zu der Hose noch nichts sagen da sie erst ab 29.5. lieferbar war bei Bike Components aber mittlerweile ist sie verfügbar und dürfte kommende Woche bei mir sein dann kann ich dir mehr darüber sagen  Ich habe sie in Grün bestellt, finde die Farbe einfach bombastisch



Yesss! Das grün sieht auf den bildern schon sehr geil aus! Wenn würde ich sie mir auch in grün bestellen...
Ich bin auf deinen bericht, evt auch mit bildern "im einsatz"?! Gespannt!


----------



## Maas89 (27. Mai 2012)

Sobald ich sie habe werd ich sie ausprobieren, muss aber erst mein Radl nochmal zum Händler bringen das er den Seitenschlag in den Laufrädern behebt  Ärgerlich bei einem neuen Bike


----------



## SattlerNRW (28. Mai 2012)

Das hier klingt gut:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...t+Superlite</PageName><PageNo>330069</PageNo>


----------



## Mc92 (28. Mai 2012)

Habe mir vor 2 Wochen die Oneal Trasher geholt. Hat zwar diese blöde Plastikschnalle oben am Bund, ist aber sonst ne klasse Hose. 

Ich mag den elastischen Schritt der einem soviel Bewegungsfreiheit bietet und das die hose so viele Taschen mit Reissverschluss hat. Ideal für ne Tour wo man auchmal in den Biergarten fährt ohne das man nen Rucksack mitnehmen muss.  Die seitlichen "Protektoren" lassen sich schnell entfernen oder auch wieder rein kletten.

Mit 99 leider auch ein satter Preis. 

LG


----------



## Maas89 (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe gerade die erste Tour mit der Raceface Ambush (in grün  ) hinter mir und kann dir die Short bedenkenlos empfehlen, ich bin total begeistert. Die Short sitzt gut, ist sehr bequem und geschwitzt habe ich auch nicht darunter.


----------



## schusterhp (2. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Größe hast du denn und welche Größe trägst du bei anderen Marken?


----------



## Maas89 (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich trage eigentlich immer L und L passt mir auch hier sehr gut. Im schlimmsten fall kannst du die Short ja auch noch mit dem Klettband am Bund verstellen. 

Hol sie dir, allein schon die Farbe ist der Hinkucker  Ist mir gestern wieder aufgefallen


----------



## Goldi03421 (3. Juni 2012)

Fällt jemandem auch ne stylische Short in hellblau ein? Finde bisher nur eine von POC für nen Hunni. 
Sollte für Touren geeignet sein - also keine dicke DH Buchse..


----------



## v2Wy4 (3. Juni 2012)

Guck dir mal die direkt über deinem Beitrag angesprochene raceface ambush Short an. Die gibt's auch in einem helleren blau.
Ob dir das hellblau genug ist, musst du wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1967 (4. Juni 2012)

Habe seit letzter Woche  die ENDURA  Hummvee 3/4  ( gibts auch als kurz )
mit Innenhose und bin super zufrieden.
www.endura.co.uk


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. Juni 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die direkt über deinem Beitrag angesprochene raceface ambush Short an. Die gibt's auch in einem helleren blau.
> Ob dir das hellblau genug ist, musst du wissen ;-)



Scheint dann das Vorjahresmodell zu sein - Blau finde ich nur recht schwer... Und leider auch nicht für 70 Euro wie die grüne Variante. Wie derb ist der Stoff? Touren/AlpenX tauglich oder eher Richtung DH?


----------



## Maas89 (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann dir versprechen die Hose ist voll Tourentauglich, habe es ja selbst ausprobiert  Sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## monisoer (5. Juni 2012)

@Goldi: Schau mal hier:
http://www.sportboox.de/abonnement-.../world-of-mtb-jahresabo-race-face-ambush.html

Bekommst für 50 die Hose in hellblau und dazu noch ein Jahresabo.


----------



## sattler (5. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich oben ja schonmal Engelbert Strauss ins Rennen geworfen hatte, hab ich mir da jetzt selbst mal eine Short-Auswahl bestellt. Und zwar:

1. Funktionsshort Superlite für 47 Euro
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3cfolder+id%3d%22252E8C8D-0E48-47F1-9E03-C3E084DA3016%22%3e%3c%2ffolder%3e%3cslot+name%3d%22content%22%3e%3cco+id%3d%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3e%3c%2fco%3e%3c%2fslot%3e%3cat%3e%3cmillieu%3eD9C0D050-27FF-4F34-9948-D04615C74218%3c%2fmillieu%3e%3cArtikelid%3e02A5846A-9612-4C40-AFDF-486A5EC76AED%3c%2fArtikelid%3e%3cpage%3e1%3c%2fpage%3e%3c%2fat%3e%3cRubrikID%3e81CE4AEF-3F6C-4ED8-987E-58B04E5C227F%3c%2fRubrikID%3e%3cRubrikName%3eShorts+%2f+3%2f4+Hosen%3c%2fRubrikName%3e%3cPageName%3ee.s.+Funktions-Short+Superlite%3c%2fPageName%3e%3cPageNo%3e330069%3c%2fPageNo%3e
Die Hose besteht aus einem sehr leichten Stoff, am ehesten zu vergleichen mit einer Badeshort. Bequemer Sitz und praktische Taschen. Aufgrund des Stoffes eher was für sehr warme Tage 

2. Short Jersey für 47 Euro
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3cfolder+id%3d%22252E8C8D-0E48-47F1-9E03-C3E084DA3016%22%3e%3c%2ffolder%3e%3cslot+name%3d%22content%22%3e%3cco+id%3d%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3e%3c%2fco%3e%3c%2fslot%3e%3cat%3e%3cmillieu%3e66D929FA-AD28-489F-968C-FC9554EFF575%3c%2fmillieu%3e%3cArtikelid%3e432BA42C-4E08-41D1-A0CF-8F4D0A845F23%3c%2fArtikelid%3e%3cpage%3e1%3c%2fpage%3e%3c%2fat%3e%3cRubrikID%3e81CE4AEF-3F6C-4ED8-987E-58B04E5C227F%3c%2fRubrikID%3e%3cRubrikName%3eShorts+%2f+3%2f4+Hosen%3c%2fRubrikName%3e%3cPageName%3ee.s.+Short+Jersey%3c%2fPageName%3e%3cPageNo%3e330070%3c%2fPageNo%3e
Die hat einen Strapazierfähigeren Stoff, abgesetzt mit leichten und atmungsaktiven Partien. Wieder sehr bequemer Sitz und praktische Taschen! Optisch sehr gut. 

3. Short Carat für 35 Euro
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3cfolder+id%3d%22252E8C8D-0E48-47F1-9E03-C3E084DA3016%22%3e%3c%2ffolder%3e%3cslot+name%3d%22content%22%3e%3cco+id%3d%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3e%3c%2fco%3e%3c%2fslot%3e%3cat%3e%3cmillieu%3eA84636F5-4598-4D41-82F8-9DCDBCFCECEA%3c%2fmillieu%3e%3cArtikelid%3e02B6E255-92E2-42FA-BB39-749EE5AB4CBA%3c%2fArtikelid%3e%3cpage%3e2%3c%2fpage%3e%3c%2fat%3e%3cRubrikID%3e81CE4AEF-3F6C-4ED8-987E-58B04E5C227F%3c%2fRubrikID%3e%3cRubrikName%3eShorts+%2f+3%2f4+Hosen%3c%2fRubrikName%3e%3cPageName%3eShort+e.s.+carat%3c%2fPageName%3e%3cPageNo%3e335017%3c%2fPageNo%3e
Guter Sitz dank flexiblem Bund (Verdeckt eingebaut), Taschen super, Stoff macht einen strapazierfähigen Eindruck. Optik gefällt mir super!

Die Nr. 1 (Superlite) geht wieder zurück, ist mir persönlich zu Badeshortmäßig.
Nr. 2 und Nr. 3 gehen in den Praxistest.  Wobei Nr. 3 mein Optik und Preis-Leistungssieger ist. Für das Geld echt ne bequeme und strapazierfähige Short. Und die Taschen ersparen einem ggfls die Mitnahme eine Rucksacks o.ä.


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. Juni 2012)

monisoer schrieb:


> @Goldi: Schau mal hier:
> http://www.sportboox.de/abonnement-.../world-of-mtb-jahresabo-race-face-ambush.html
> 
> Bekommst für 50 die Hose in hellblau und dazu noch ein Jahresabo.



Fantastisch! Das nenn ich mal einen super Hinweis! Muss ich nur mal vorher schauen welche Größe ich benötige! Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v2Wy4 (5. Juni 2012)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! echt ein super tipp!

werde ich mir wohl auch genehmigen  
und im herbst/winter sale dann das 2012 modell in grün


----------



## wildermarkus (17. November 2012)

Da ist die Ambush gerade im Angebot!!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78049


----------

